
Swift: Close to greatness in programming language design (Part 1 of 3) - bakery2k
https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-programming-language-design-part-1/
======
bakery2k
Part 2: [https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-
progr...](https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-programming-
language-design-part-2/)

Part 3: [https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-
progr...](https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-programming-
language-design-part-3/)

